# Mot de passe Orange



## swake29 (11 Mars 2018)

Hello, comment faite vous pour que Safari puisse suggérer des mots de passe pour les boites mails de chez Orange? 

Je me suis aperçu que Orange refuser les trait d’union dans les mot de passe. Est il possible de demander à Safari de ne pas utiliser les traits d’union?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Les traits d'union facilitent la lecture mais ne sont pas repris dans le corps du mot de passe injecté dans l'application 
sert-45ft-a.....s'écrit en réalité sert45fta..... quand tu donnes ton mot de passe. 
En gros, safari vire les traits d'union comme orange ne les reprend pas quand tu utilises une clé wifi sur ta box (alors que la clé est écrite sur ta box avec)


----------



## swake29 (12 Mars 2018)

Donc dans ce cas on ne peux pas utiliser la saisie et le remplissage automatique?

Je doit entrée le mot de passe sans les tirets à la main?


----------



## swake29 (12 Mars 2018)

Je viens de faire un test, je viens de créer un compte sur un shop en ligne qui possède et une version Web et une APP.

Dans la version Web, Safari m'a suggéré un mot de passe et le shop là pris avec les tirets mais dans l'APP, Safari ne m'a pas proposer ce mot de passe et je l'est entré à la main. Si j'entre le mot de passe sans les tirets ça ne fonctionne pas, là il lui faut les tirets.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (12 Mars 2018)

Bien sûr puisque safari (Apple) reconnaît le format des mots  de passe qu'ils éditent. Par contre si tu rentres dans un site web ouvert via Firefox ou chrome ton mot de passe  tu devras ôter les tirets. 
Je n'ai pas réessayé mais le processus est normalement le même que pour les clés WEP, ton mot de passe s'inscrit par paquet de 4 caractères.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (12 Mars 2018)

Effectivement, je viens d'essayer, le format des nouveaux mots de passe demandent les tirets. J'ai pourtant d'anciens mots de passe stockés dans Safe  (coffre fort) avec tirets que je dois ôter si j'utilise un autre navigateur en copier coller. Par contre si je les copie depuis le trousseau Apple, il est inutile dé effacer les tirets . 
Par contre, tu as des possibilités d'options dans le générateur de mot de passe que je n'avais pas vu avant.


----------

